# wo ist der thread zu den brushes-links



## spoods (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo an alle. 

Ich habe letzte Woche einen wunderbaren Link auf diverse Homepages mit Brushes zum Download gesehen und finde ihn jetzt nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 

Gruß Maria

P.S. Speziell suche ich die Seite mit Dollar-Zeichen-Brushes.


----------



## Coranor (6. Juli 2004)

Schau in der Grafik FAQ nach, dort könnte sich der Thread befinden. Ansonsten kann man auch die Forumssuche für sowas benutzen.

Bin mal nicht so, hier ist der direkte Link zur Linksammlung: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials128666.html


----------



## spoods (7. Juli 2004)

*danke*

Danke... vielleicht bin ich gerade auf der Leitung gestanden... ich habe es über die Suche nicht gefunden. Jetzt bin ich glücklich.
Maria


----------

